# Alloy refurb



## Chawes7 (May 8, 2012)

Hi. Iam getting my alloys resprayed next month in gloss black, the car has currenty got black alloys on it. Could anybody give me some advice and trying to get them scratch free, the best alloy cleaner and what the best sealant is please. This is my car as it currently stands!


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

You don't want to be getting them sprayed.. You can get them Powder coated for around £40 a wheel, the finish will be 10x better..

Hard to keep wheels scratch free really, as there's that many contaminants down there to deal with when driving


----------



## Chawes7 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up mate


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

definitely get them powder coated, makes them less likely to scratch.

This seems to have nearly all the answers for sealing them which will prevent the build up of brake dust on the wheels

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=285043&highlight=alloy+wheel+cleaning


----------



## HEATH (Nov 2, 2011)

I had mine stripped right back and re powder coated in Gloss black, but they are a night mare looking close up, scratched to hell, the problem is using the wheel brushes you drag dirt from the rear of the wheen to the face which scratches them!
I took all 4 wheels off at the weekend, cleaned all the backs then polished and waxed them, got lots of scratches out but still lots!! once tyres were shined up it took the attraction from the wheels...
Your looks lovely by the way!!


----------



## HEATH (Nov 2, 2011)

P.S yours only being broad 4 spoke, will be easier to 'Detail' were as mine are ten spoke and to narrow to get a good angle with the polish!


----------



## Chawes7 (May 8, 2012)

I no so easy to clean the alloys im loving it. Thanks for the help/comments guys


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

HEATH said:


> P.S yours only being broad 4 spoke, will be easier to 'Detail' were as mine are ten spoke and to narrow to get a good angle with the polish!


Are they not 5 spoke? :lol:


----------



## Burg194 (Oct 27, 2012)

Know your feeling, my black alloys are scratched to hell, just cant seem to help it, but only having 5 spokes will be a good send as i have the astra Nurburgring with the 18 spoke wheels done in black, now they are a real pain in the behind.


----------



## dcm23251981 (Jan 11, 2013)

White-r26 said:


> You don't want to be getting them sprayed.. You can get them Powder coated for around £40 a wheel, the finish will be 10x better..
> 
> Hard to keep wheels scratch free really, as there's that many contaminants down there to deal with when driving


would powder coating hide kurb marks ? wife is a pest at parking


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

How do you mean hide the marks? 

If she kerbs them when uve had it done it will still mark the alloy same as if the sprayed, if ur trying to cover marks ur best having them sprayed/touched up.

A good powder coating company should repair and re-powder a wheel for £40ish


----------



## Chawes7 (May 8, 2012)

Could any body please recommend a powder company in buckinghamshire please?


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

Google??


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

Why are you only looking at power coating as a solution? Refurbished, painted and clearcoated with a UV lacquer will give just as good a result (probably better) and can be done as a same-day service.


----------



## dcm23251981 (Jan 11, 2013)

White-r26 said:


> How do you mean hide the marks?
> 
> If she kerbs them when uve had it done it will still mark the alloy same as if the sprayed, if ur trying to cover marks ur best having them sprayed/touched up.
> 
> A good powder coating company should repair and re-powder a wheel for £40ish


what i mean is there is kerb marks already would powder coating mask them ?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

dcm23251981 said:


> what i mean is there is kerb marks already would powder coating mask them ?


When you have your wheels refurbished they file down and repair any damage done before powder coating

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ecogrid (Jan 10, 2013)

Depends on the powder-coaters. Some will just do the wheels as they are (you have to do the prep)

IMO works out cheaper just getting them done properly, most spray places will do them for £120 in a day


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

£120????


I charge £60 + vat per wheel.

You cant make a living on £120 a set.

Rob


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

robdcfc said:


> £120????
> 
> I charge £60 + vat per wheel.
> 
> ...


Be same place that does bumpers for £40 I guess 

The cheapest going rate for PROPER alloy wheel refurbs that I have seen is £50 a pop, or £160 for a set (plus the VAT) and that would be the rate to TRADE customers. £60 a wheel retail is very reasonable IMO (and is also my starting point for retail clients)


----------



## dcm23251981 (Jan 11, 2013)

In this current climate there is room for haggling and there is a powder coating company 2 min away ! In regards to prep is it a case of just rubbing down the laquer


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

dcm23251981 said:


> In this current climate there is room for haggling and there is a powder coating company 2 min away ! In regards to prep is it a case of just rubbing down the laquer


Depends what the reason for the visit to the power coating company is .... If there is Kerbing or gouges in spokes, then that needs to be fixed, probably by a combination of DA sanding and filling & reprofiling.
You would only get away with a rub down of the lacquer as the prep if the wheel surface was already fine with no damage and you're after a colour change BUT the chance of ANY wheel NOT benefiting from a bit more then a lacquer rubdown is very small, especially if you are an OCD type.

Cheap services are usually designed to satisfy less particular clients


----------

